# New Uber Transition! Bye Bye



## David w (Jun 9, 2015)

Did you guys get this new email? This seems like the end for many. New transition for uber.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Ouch! 
Huge impact...


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh wow, an Uber move designed to get some drivers OFF the road. *blinks*

Maybe the rest of us driving new (2013-2016) cars can get some more business.

I'm all for it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

David w said:


> Did you guys get this new email? This seems like the end for many. New transition for uber.


I don't think so.
The vehicle age limit for UberX/XL on Jan 1, 2016 will be 2001. It's 2000 now. So 15 Model Years, as it is now.
The vehicle age limit for UberPlus/SELECT on Jan 1, 2016 will be 2007. It's 2006 now. So 9 Model Years, as it is now.


CNJtrepreneur said:


> Oh wow, an Uber move designed to get some drivers OFF the road. *blinks*
> Maybe the rest of us driving new (2013-2016) cars can get some more business.


 This will have No impact AT All. There likely will be 1000s more New Drivers in the market by the Jan 1 2016.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't think so.
> The vehicle age limit for UberX/XL on Jan 1, 2016 will be 2001. It's 2000 now. So 15 Model Years, as it is now.
> The vehicle age limit for UberPlus/SELECT on Jan 1, 2016 will be 2007. It's 2006 now. So 9 Model Years, as it is now.
> This will have No impact AT All. There likely will be 1000s more New Drivers in the market by the Jan 1 2016.


When does Uber run out of new people to exploit?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have to agree with chi1cabby.... No impact

a 15 year old car is likely to have 200,000+ miles on it, more if Used hard for Uber.

LOTS of new drivers are still signing up every day, that hope and change has been good for Uber


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

i had a friend driving a cab with his 2003 nissan altima and this guy had no dispatch calls whatsoever. just doing street hails and what not.
he also had no personal clients either so wasnt making much money.
After uberx lowered the car requirement year to 2000 this year i suggested him to do uberx with his altima.
this week i saw him driving for uberx but not with his 2003 altima.
he had a brand spanking new prius.i asked him why he decided to drive with a new car and his answer was " altima had almost 200k on the clock, too many problems maintaining it" was the answer.
Although i agree on a 200k car being problematic i would have suggested him to buy a prius around 2007-10 year range for best bang for the buck.


----------



## David w (Jun 9, 2015)

I was actually under the impression that all uberplus cars that are 2007 and newer will be uberx now and etc? correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

David w said:


> I was actually under the impression that all uberplus cars that are 2007 and newer will be uberx now and etc? correct me if I am wrong.





chi1cabby said:


> The vehicle age limit for UberX/XL on Jan 1, 2016 will be 2001. It's 2000 now. So 15 Model Years, as it is now.
> The vehicle age limit for UberPlus/SELECT on Jan 1, 2016 will be 2007. It's 2006 now. So 9 Model Years, as it is now.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Also agree this will have no impact. They do this every year.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Also agree this will have no impact. They do this every year.


To make it easier to Over Saturate in many markets, in 2014 Uber lowered the Vehicle Age limit from 2005 to 2000. And lowered the Driver Age limit from 21 to 19 years.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> When does Uber run out of new people to exploit?


Never!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> To make it easier to Over Saturate in many markets, in 2014 Uber lowered the Vehicle Age limit from 2005 to 2000. And lowered the Driver Age limit from 21 to 19 years.


I knew about the vehicle change but not the age limit. They are desperate.

Either way, bumping everything by a year at the new year has been common practice from everything I've seen and shouldn't be that surprising. Nor will it impact the # of drivers out there in any noticeable manner.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> To make it easier to Over Saturate in many markets, in 2014 Uber lowered the Vehicle Age limit from 2005 to 2000. And lowered the Driver Age limit from 21 to 19 years.


wow 21 to 19 . never heard a cab company hire anyone below 21 before.they are probably that desperate?
its like an army in war in need of replacement soldiers hence lowering the age limit of guys under arms.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> When does Uber run out of new people to exploit?


When the march to offshore ALL manufacturing to emerging and 3rd world countries ends. Taking away Labouring and menial paying jobs from a whole section of a society is very dangerous.

Having continued job losses in manufacturing pressures other job sectors. The simple response is "go get a certificate or qualifications" but I note a whole range of underemployed professionals unable to find available work who drive cabs or X


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I knew about the vehicle change but not the age limit. They are desperate.





toi said:


> wow 21 to 19


Uber actually got the lowered Driver Age limit of 19 enshrined into the laws passed in ~15 States TNC Laws passed this year...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

toi said:


> wow 21 to 19 . never heard a cab company hire anyone below 21 before.they are probably that desperate?
> its like an army in war in need of replacement soldiers hence lowering the age limit of guys under arms.


So effing true!


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

***they are probably that desperate?***

There was a Uber recruiter/sign holder with a "FREE GAS" sign w/uber logo on the back who stood on a major street corner this weekend trying to get new drivers.

So I'd say yes.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

toi said:


> wow 21 to 19 . never heard a cab company hire anyone below 21 before.they are probably that desperate?
> its like an army in war in need of replacement soldiers hence lowering the age limit of guys under arms.


Easier to exploit the young and naive. Than an adult that has been around the block once or twice.

Based on that info I would say that turn over rate is probably much higher than what we realize.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

actually no did not receive this email. this is probably they're just doing in your market to test it out.

i never heard of uberplus


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

we have a big gap or lack of offerings in Orlando, X(4) XL(6) and select(4), but some of the selects are SUV's, I find that some of the upper class hate X and get XL's but are not crazy about mini vans, we did have highway as an option if you wanted to go from Orlando to Tampa, $99 on X and $149 on XL, drivers that signed up had to accept 90% of the request, after the 20 or 28%, gas and what could be a six hour round trip, only an idiot would sign up for that and we had plenty that did


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

toi said:


> i had a friend driving a cab with his 2003 nissan altima and this guy had no dispatch calls whatsoever. just doing street hails and what not.
> he also had no personal clients either so wasnt making much money.
> After uberx lowered the car requirement year to 2000 this year i suggested him to do uberx with his altima.
> this week i saw him driving for uberx but not with his 2003 altima.
> ...


Santander financed Prius?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Santander financed Prius?


You know i didnt care to ask,
He got a burgundy one as well.
I just sighed and left


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Than an adult that has been around the block once or twice.





Optimus Uber said:


> Easier to exploit the young and naive. Than an adult that has been around the block once or twice.
> 
> Based on that info I would say that turn over rate is probably much higher than what we realize.


^^^
You mean been around the block once or twice looking for the pax?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You mean been around the block once or twice looking for the pax?


Hate those misplaced pins. ;-)


----------

